# Zedd the Mantis



## TheFantasticG (Oct 21, 2010)

So I was walking my daily route looking for macro subjects and I happened upon a mantis. This mantis was eating happily until something wasn't quite right in his world... like he was being watched...





Zedd, as I soon knew him to be called, tried to act cool and collected like everything was normal...





Try as Zedd might, he tried his best to give the impression everything was as it should be...









But Zedd could pretend no more...





Zedd eyed me link a predator does his prey. Obviously he was annoyed. So much so he threw his food down and proceeded to stare me down with intensity so thick I hadn't a chance to move.





Zedd realized soon I was no threat, merely an annoying guy with a camera and went back to eating... but kept an eye on me.





Soon Zedd was done eating and back to being Zedd...





End


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 22, 2010)

Your images are very consistent.  :thumbup:

Thats a really cool mantid.   He's like "uh, do you mind?"


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks. I find mantis subjects are my 2nd favorite to shoot behind dragons.


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice story to go with some great pictures!


----------



## AnthonyB (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome set and story :thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool series and nice story!


----------

